# BOSCH Glide Saw, Up For Review



## doubleDD

I used this saw briefly while helping a friend build a deck. I agree it being a top notch piece of equipment.


----------



## ellen35

I reviewed this several years ago… still love mine.


----------



## RPhillips

Lol, I just recommended this saw on another LJ thread just prior to your posting…

Heard nothing but great things about it….especially the accuracy. The movement is very fluid too. I have used one in Rockler… very nice saw. Congrats.


----------



## woodshopmike

This really is an awesome saw, I couldn't be more happy with it. Glad to hear y'all echoing the high praise!


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

I do not understand why people like this saw so much.
IMO this is one of the least accurate saws made! All the weight of that huge head and motor assembly hanging way out there causes that thing to flex all over the place. Most sliders suffer, 12"ers are bad…. this one is the worst! 
I hear so many great things about this saw and I just scratch my head.

If you need huge crosscut capacity without the need for a quality cut, than this is a good saw. If you need staright, flat bevels, I would stay away!


----------



## dawsonbob

How odd that you think this saw is of poor quality, when people who actually use this saw think it's absolutely top notch. Could it be that you tried one that wasn't put together properly, or could it be something else?


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

People that actually use the saw???? Have you used one?

I have made thousands of cuts with that saw. I guarantee I have used one to brake down material for over a thousand table tops over the last 3-4 years. Hundreds of Starbucks across this country have had their table tops built by me. Almost all of which I broke down with this saw.

When I need to make accurate cross cuts I turn to my Milwaukee 12" non-slider or the cross cut sled. If I have to try to make a decent cut on a slider I use my Makita 1013.

BTW, I never said anything about the quality of the saw.


----------



## dawsonbob

Yes, I have used the saw, but only briefly. It worked fine for me, but it sounds like you have a lot more experience than I do, and in any event your opinion is your own.

Calling the saw inaccurate pretty much speaks to the quality of the saw, doesn't it? If it doesn't do what it is supposed to do - make accurate cuts - then it cannot be considered a high quality tool, no matter how well it's constructed.


----------



## woodshopmike

It's really interesting that you've seen poor accuracy out of this saw. I'm not arguing or doubting that, just surprised that's all. I don't mean to insult either, but did you setup the saw once you received it?

I had to adjust the stops for 0 & 90 in the head & place a .005" shim behind one of the fences to bring everything to true. In my opinion those setup items are pretty standard with tools and to be expected. Once everything was dialed in, the saw has performed quite well. I know the "glide bearings" can be adjusted on this saw, yours could be too loose and decreasing the accuracy of cut.

Every now and then a lemon is going to make it through QC so perhaps you got one if your saw is as bad as it sounds.

I'd be interested if you went through those setup steps that I went through. Also, what kind of inaccuracies are you seeing? Is the head leading off in a cut, is the blade square to the fence when the head is locked to the far back and down position, if you put a dial indicator on the blade and rotate by hand is there run out in the arbor? This may all be more than you care to go into which is fine but here again, just curious to know what kind of issues exactly you have since there are multiple reasons for inaccuracy.

Obviously you know what you're needing in an accurate cut if you're using multiple methods to attain it.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

You remind me of my wife



> Yes, I have used the saw, but only briefly. It worked fine for me, but it sounds like you have a lot more experience than I do, and in any event your opinion is your own.
> 
> Calling the saw inaccurate pretty much speaks to the quality of the saw, doesn t it? If it doesn t do what it is supposed to do - make accurate cuts - then it cannot be considered a high quality tool, no matter how well it s constructed.
> 
> - dawsonbob


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

> It s really interesting that you ve seen poor accuracy out of this saw. I m not arguing or doubting that, just surprised that s all. I don t mean to insult either, but did you setup the saw once you received it?
> 
> ... Also, what kind of inaccuracies are you seeing? ....This may all be more than you care to go into which is fine but here again, just curious to know what kind of issues exactly you have since there are multiple reasons for inaccuracy.
> 
> Obviously you know what you re needing in an accurate cut if you re using multiple methods to attain it.
> 
> - woodshopmike


This saw, as with every 12" slider I have used (which is most), has a lot of deflection in the head. This saw worse than any I have used.
There is just to much weight, to far out, for it to stay solid.

I challenge any owner of this saw to pull the slider all the way forward and put slight pressure left and right on it. It will move 1/16"+ very easily! Even more so with greater pressure. You might not think that this comes into play in real world usage but it certainly does.

Now bevel it to 45 degrees, slide it forward again and see how much it moves now. It moves all over the place! Absolutely unusable with any degree of accuracy.

I scratch my head when I hear people talk about how great this saw is


----------



## ellen35

.


----------



## ellen35

Just a note… this saw was reviewed and chosen as Best Tool of the Year in the Fine Woodworking 2012 Tool Guide. While I don't drink the Kool Aid, I do think they put the tools they select through a thorough battery of tests and hard use before selecting them. Fine Woodworking is no Dick and Jane Cut Wood publication. 
Additionally, I pulled my saw to it's maximum 12 inches and it was dead on. I cut some wider stock and the stock was absolutely square using my Starrett combination square. 
I think anyone can find fault with any tool but I use this almost daily and have never had a problem with it. As someone upthread said, maybe a lemon or two get through QC.
I refer anyone to my previous review and all the good things that were said about this saw in response to that review.


----------



## 14999

> I do not understand why people like this saw so much.
> IMO this is one of the least accurate saws made! All the weight of that huge head and motor assembly hanging way out there causes that thing to flex all over the place. Most sliders suffer, 12"ers are bad…. this one is the worst!
> I hear so many great things about this saw and I just scratch my head.
> 
> If you need huge crosscut capacity without the need for a quality cut, than this is a good saw. If you need staright, flat bevels, I would stay away!
> 
> - Drew


I totally agree with you. This saw cannot make a flawless crosscut no matter how hard I try keeping my arm steady with even pressure on the vertical. I own both the Bosch cm10gd and the Dewalt Dws780. There is a noticeable difference in cut quality in Dewalts favor.


----------



## 14999

> I do not understand why people like this saw so much.
> IMO this is one of the least accurate saws made! All the weight of that huge head and motor assembly hanging way out there causes that thing to flex all over the place. Most sliders suffer, 12"ers are bad…. this one is the worst!
> I hear so many great things about this saw and I just scratch my head.
> 
> If you need huge crosscut capacity without the need for a quality cut, than this is a good saw. If you need staright, flat bevels, I would stay away!
> 
> - Drew


The Bosch cm10gd cannot make a straight crosscut no matter how hard I try. I own both the Bosch cm10gd and the Dewalt Dws780. There is a noticeable difference in cut quality in Dewalts favor. 


> Yes, I have used the saw, but only briefly. It worked fine for me, but it sounds like you have a lot more experience than I do, and in any event your opinion is your own.
> 
> Calling the saw inaccurate pretty much speaks to the quality of the saw, doesn t it? If it doesn t do what it is supposed to do - make accurate cuts - then it cannot be considered a high quality tool, no matter how well it s constructed.
> 
> - dawsonbob


I have the privilege of comparing both the Bosch 10" glide (cm10gd) and the Dewalt dws780 side by side and the Dewalt dws780 hands down blows the Bosch glide out of the water in cut quality.


----------

